# Best way to invest $1,000



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

ikoiko said:


> it was spelled by deadheads when the started playing iko a lot...then it went to iko. I have never seen it spelled aiko outside of grateful dead-related stuff. Deadbase refers to the song as iko iko.
> 
> (I know...$1,000 on an ipod, hooked into the car full of dead music...)


Ok, better yet. $270 on a Rio Karma. Can store 20GB of FLAC (lossless encoded) files. That's probably more than 25 complete shows! gdlive.com could keep you busy for quite a while.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> Short Shift Kit... haven't done it yet, I am afraid of the DIY install.


You tackled the front swaybar installation solo, yet you're afraid of a short shifter installation?? I think you're looking at the "relative scale of difficulty" chart upside down!


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Damn it... re-reading my post it looks like an ad for Zeck racing! I want a cut of the profits!!! 
JB


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

ikoiko said:


> I have a 1998 540i(6)....let's say I would like to put $1,000 into it, improve it. All you know there is nothing mechanically wrong, I like the wheels and the tires are fine. The paint is fine...so, basically all is well....(also - I have a valentine radar detector)
> 
> If you were given $1,000, how would you spend it? I am curious to the answers posted!
> 
> cheers,


Replace the struts which are probably reaching end of life by now. Then save the rest for all the miscellanous stuff that will fail. Coolant overflow reservoir, door handles, cup holders, O2 sensors, Cats, etc.... and stay tuned to bimmerfest, the folks here help maintaining an out of warranty 540 tolerable.

Steve 
'98 540i/6 sport, 
Arctic Silver Metallic 
Bilstein/HR sport
CDV deleted

Retired: 
'89 535i 
'92 525 
'86 325 
'82 Alpina B7 Turbo (633) 
'80 320


----------



## DDB (Feb 14, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> Short Shift Kit... haven't done it yet, I am afraid of the DIY install.
> JB


You just did the front sway bar DIY, and you're afraid of a short shift kit?!


----------



## DDB (Feb 14, 2003)

ikoiko said:


> If you were given $1,000, how would you spend it? I am curious to the answers posted!
> 
> cheers,


If you're a DIY-type person, you could get a short-shift kit and a new set of aftermarket shocks/springs for your car. IIRC, my set of H&R/Bilsteins cost me around $700. Short-shift kit is another $200 or so, then you have enough left over to get an M5 rear sway bar (stretch your budget a little, and you can get the Dinan rear sway bar).


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

I would do the rear sway first before shocks and springs. For no better reason than being able to experience what $100 can do to transform your car.
I am doing the H&R/Bilstein Install today in my garage, so you can count on me posting my opinion on how this mod feels


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

FireFly said:


> Take the 1k and put it in the stock market on a risky tech stock like avci, corv... Double down in 2 weeks and then cash out 1k from the account and buy your mods, leave the other 1k in stocks but go conservative- like Walmart, GE... At the end of the day you'll have 1k in mods and 1k in an actual investment.  I'm serious. This is what I do when i want to buy a new toy (car/boat). If I make the coin, I get my toy. If I don't, I have to wait until the investment recovers and then figure out if I really want the toy or not.


If you had purchased avci on 1/13 you would have $1500 at this point...


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> Put in the bank so you can pay for all the unscheduled maintenance.


:bustingup

You're such a sourpuss! :rofl:

Chris :lmao:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

DSPTurtle said:


> I would do the rear sway first before shocks and springs. For no better reason than being able to experience what $100 can do to transform your car.
> I am doing the H&R/Bilstein Install today in my garage, so you can count on me posting my opinion on how this mod feels


Give it a week or two to break-in and be sure to get an alignment (4-wheel if possible) as soon as possible.

Chris


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

FireFly said:


> If you had purchased avci on 1/13 you would have $1500 at this point...


How do you figure that? Am I doing my math wrong?

Date Open High Low Close Volume Adj Close 
15-Jan-04 14.72 17.63 14.65 17.41 1,137,300 17.41 
14-Jan-04 15.22 15.23 14.61 14.97 247,300 14.97 
13-Jan-04 14.84 15.44 14.31 15.22 527,800 15.22

Buy 1/13 at open 14.84
Sell NOW @ 18.85
~27%


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

jw said:


> How do you figure that? Am I doing my math wrong?
> 
> Date Open High Low Close Volume Adj Close
> 15-Jan-04 14.72 17.63 14.65 17.41 1,137,300 17.41
> ...


High today was 20.29  but my math was a bit off.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

FireFly said:


> High today was 20.29  but my math was a bit off.


I would have done better investing in my own company. 

The past week or so has been good!


----------

